# 2010 Mustang GT500



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's almost winter time (snow in the air yesterday) so I spent some time in the model room. Course visiting the local hobby shop and finding this, on a bench, in front of the door kinda helped my renewed interest in modeling and not outside work greatly!








Sea Dog, as we call the owner saw me drive in, knew I'd be interested and strategically placed it where I'd have to pick it up and move it --- SOLD !!! Now that's marketing at it's finest. Folks, it's big.








Really big, yup thats the Glidden Ford there waiting for the third try at paint.
I put the engine together last night to try fit and I think it's about the best Revell kit I've had so far. Again a pic next to the Glidden engine








Hers a couple of pics showing detail.
































I guess this one will have to be done before the Glidden Pro Stock or the Leopold are finished. Maybe??
Please enjoy Dave


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I can see this kit being around for Many year to come my self, Even Unbuilt, Because of its scale as well as The Quality of it contraction, But Thats nice Dave, man that thing is HUGE,..lol..
We will enjoy watching this one as per request as well...






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I remember seeing one of these in my local Ford dealers showrooms in late 2009, it had a 100% sticker mark up to nearly $100K. I had to go back to that dealership for something in mid 2010 and the same car was still there, no mark up. Earlier this year (May) when I was car shopping for my Kia Soul I went to that same dealership, the car was now outside in front of the building, had nearly 2,000 miles on it and was marked "discounted". I had a good laugh with one of the salesmen when I called the car a "butter face"....everyone wants to drive it, nobody wants to own it, at least not at that price.


----------



## Deltona_Dave (Apr 28, 2010)

I have ordered one of these. should be here in a few days. Normally I build 1/25 and a few 1/8th. Love Mustangs and I should be starting on this kit in a month or so. Looks clean and very promising.

Dave


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Trimming of my budget has me having to keep putting this kit out of my mind... yet it seems to keep popping up. I look forward to following this build!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

This is what it will look like when done - maybe - I hope !!!








Gave it it's hot soapy water bath and a little 3600 massage
















shot it with Nason black base coat
































I'll mask off the stripes and shoot the silver tomorrow. Then clearcoat and some buffing. The only problem I see is that on the factory cars the stripes are satin. Should be interesting. Maybe I'll do candy cherry or burgandy or something not factory. I gusee I'll check the freindly neighborhood body shop for leftovers tomorrow. Who knows???
I know it's a long shot but I'd like to get it finished for the Oshkosh WI show October 1st. I hope the paint goes a bit better than my previous posts!!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Dave621955 said:


> I'll mask off the stripes and shoot the silver tomorrow. Then clearcoat and some buffing. The only problem I see is that on the factory cars the stripes are satin. Should be interesting. Maybe I'll do candy cherry or burgandy or something not factory. I gusee I'll check the freindly neighborhood body shop for leftovers tomorrow. Who knows???
> I know it's a long shot but I'd like to get it finished for the Oshkosh WI show October 1st. I hope the paint goes a bit better than my previous posts!!


You could always apply the silver after you clearcoat and buff it out. That should give you the satin finish, and it will also give you the line between the stripes and the body that would be authentic to vinyl stripes. 

Oh yeah, and you could do red stripes and still be factory... Although I can't remember if they were available on 2010's or just 11's. It wouldn't be hard to do an 11 replica. The only real appearance difference for a non SVT package 11 GT500 is the engine colors.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Why is it I can paint like this on a 1:1 scale
















but everything smaller than that ends up like this








at least once
thankfully there is always these








especially this








hopefully I'll better luck tomorrow


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

..lol...NOT AGAIN DAVE, I remember last time this happened to you, and it stopped you for Months on end, Please don't let it get you down again my friend, get back on the saddle..lol..And thats CJ is KILLER DAVE, is it a 7 or a 5,..???? 
I don't know any better is why I'm asking...




*Ian*


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Ian, it's a CJ5. Primed and basecoated the GT500 black again. Gonna let her sit a while!! But I did start on the rest of the car. Got some semi gloss black laid down.
























Start detailing tomorrow.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Started on the detail.
































Hope to re-shoot the body tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Pretty much have the chassis detailed, just a few little touch ups.








the rims were a little to bright so I did the plunge with them, primered and painted duplicolor chrome. I think they are a lot more realistic.
















And with the help of a friend of mine, local body man, we found a rather sweet color for the Mustang
























now a bit of polishing to get out a couple of dust flecks, finish up the interior detail and on to assembly


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Not stock, but sweet looking nonetheless! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Very Beautiful Paint job Dave,.. "WOW" is all I can say right now......Perfict !






*Ian*


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Harristotle and Ian. I know it's not a stock color but I saw it and well, I love the purples!! I was able to finish up the engine
















chassis
























as well as the interior
























It looks like I may get it done for the show this Saturday.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

wow - it's really looking sharp there. I also agree that while it may not be a stock color, it is a hellova pretty color! Nice job!


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Nice work Dave!
I also like that you didn't use a stock color, what color is it btw?


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Scott and John. I'm not sure what the color is, it was in a can in his shop and I used it?? I'll ask him tomorrow and let you know.

As for the build, got only one day left and a "LOT" of detail left to do! Got some done today but not as much as I hoped.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Really stunning job! This will undoubtedly look fantastic when put together as it looks great already. Good luck on getting it done on time.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

..."WOW" and that body was in the trash can a few days ago with a Paint Mishap,....,.."UN-FREEKIN REAL",..."What a Master"





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Dave621955.......s.moe,here.......That Shelby GT sure is sweet, Love the paint color and the underside of the frame,too......Nice job,Man......s.moe....out.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

s.moe said:


> Dave621955.......s.moe,here.......That Shelby GT sure is sweet, Love the paint color and the underside of the frame,too......Nice job,Man......s.moe....out.


GT500... Shelby GT is a totally different car  

Love watching this build progress!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

What a paint job !!!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I'm glad you like it. I was able to "JUST" get it finished for the trip today. It's been a fun kit to do. 
Her she be, Revell's 2010 Ford Shelby GT500!!
































































Till the next one. By the way color is -- Hous of colors Pavo Purple over black base with 4 coats of urathane clear coat.
Dave E.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

harristotle-Hobby Talk Pro??......s.moe,here......Dear,Sir.... I'm fairly new to this site, AND not trying to be nasty, BUT I do know my FORD'S, I was also going by Dave's post on 9-19-2011 at 6:41pm, Silver Mustang-right side of photo says 2010 SHELBY GT 500, and His post today of his finished model, He TOO, says it's a 2010 SHELBY GT 500, by Revell.....He built it, AND DID A FANTASTIC JOB ON IT, SO I think he know's what car it is......TO DAVE, I'M SORRY that THIS was posted on your thread, and I apologize......SINCERELY, STEVEN MOE...........s.moe...........over & out.........


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

s.moe said:


> harristotle-Hobby Talk Pro??......s.moe,here......Dear,Sir.... I'm fairly new to this site, AND not trying to be nasty, BUT I do know my FORD'S, I was also going by Dave's post on 9-19-2011 at 6:41pm, Silver Mustang-right side of photo says 2010 SHELBY GT 500, and His post today of his finished model, He TOO, says it's a 2010 SHELBY GT 500, by Revell.....He built it, AND DID A FANTASTIC JOB ON IT, SO I think he know's what car it is......TO DAVE, I'M SORRY that THIS was posted on your thread, and I apologize......SINCERELY, STEVEN MOE...........s.moe...........over & out.........


s.moe, I apologize if I offended you at all, it was not intended! I was simply pointing out that a Shelby GT 500 is a different type of car than a Shelby GT. 

The finished product is beautiful, excellent work! :thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

harristotle......s.moe,here......Sorry 'bout that man.......Got my panties ALL ironed out now and I'll be more SPECIFIC in the future.....TO DAVE,,Again I do APOLOGIZE for getting my feathers a little ruffled and posting this on your thread......I REALLY DO THINK YA DID AN EXCELLENT JOB.........s.moe......out.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Dave, man. I'm having a hard time remembering that this is HUGE. That is one phenominal paint and detail job there.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree Pere...


[email protected] You two, Because you guys sound like me out here in the past, "MORE THEN ONCE",..And don't sweet it guys, you to ARE JUST FINE, ...Dave is Use to it by the way, I have done that to him,....
_MORE TIMES THAN I CAN COUNT_,...lol....lol.. and I'm still here........lol.....Water under the Bridge ladies,...No harm done...



And DAVE*,...."dude"... *"what ever it is",.... MAN, IT IS SO FREEKIN PRETTY, what a nice build, That thing is "SO CLEAN LOOKING",....I cant even believe it my self,..You have to be proud of that work dude,...
*"NICE FREEKIN JOB DAVE"......."*WOW"..is all I can say, but, WHERE DOES IT GO FROM HERE,..?????? it is worth a "MINT" in my book..........I say,..."Top Shelf", No Doubt About it,... 

*(A+)*





*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Wow - what a fantastic job! It looks phenomenal.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I dont mean to sound arrogent but think it turned out kinda nice to, especially for a ship and armour guy. I did take a second place for it at Oshkosh this weekend.  And s.moe and harristotle, like Ian said don't worry this is a discussion and always interesting to read... you guys just make it more interesting.

Till the next Dave


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Dave 621955........s.moe,here.......Again I want to say sorry man....I didn't mean for it to get that interesting.... Hope everyone did get a little chuckle from it though.....16 hours and not enough rest in between I GUESS.......Glad you had a good weekend and congradulations on your Shelby GT 500 Taken 2nd place, That paint should have gotten you first in my book......Lookin' forward to future builds...........s.moe.....out.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I will get this Mustang kit but I still want a freakin 05-12 convertible be it GT or Pony Package just a convertible. Is this too much to ask?

Max Bryant

Enamored owner of an 06 Pony Convertibe


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Dave621955 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. I dont mean to sound arrogent but think it turned out kinda nice to, especially for a ship and armour guy.


Dave, that thing came out I don't care who you are. The glass smooth finish, especially on something that BIG, I would have thought there would be uneven spots or whatever. The finish rivals a lot of 1:1 cars I've seen.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dave, this car is absolutely phenomenal ! The paint job is just fantastic, something most all of us strive for but as for myself, have yet to achieve. Ya done good, son!


----------

